# Flexoril



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

My dr is going to put me on Flexoril next month for my fibro. Has anyone taken it, any side affects?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2001)

Yes, I have used this medication. It really relaxes the muscles and helps with the pain. However, at least for myself, I feel hung over and in slow motion the next day, even with the smallest dose, which is 10mg. Hope it is helpful to you.------------------Mildred


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Georgia, how are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a long time. As for the flexeril, I've taken it on and off for the past 5 yrs. I find that it helps me relax when the fm gets real bad. I haven't had any side effects from taking it. I'm also on 10 mg. I do get groggy and tired so I don't drive when I'm on this stuff. Other than that it has helped me.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2001)

Hi Georgia, I must be a little more sensitive to the flexeril! I can take 1/2 of a 10mg tablet and be wiped out for the night and very hung over the next day. So, WOW, am I relaxed







DeeDee


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Georgia!I've used the Flexeril, too. It makes me very groggy and whooped de Doo!!! It works great for relaxing muscles, though. Because of the powerful effect I experience, I don't take it unless absolutely necessary. I've switched to Skelaxin (400 mg. each) and it does the trick for me without the real "Drugged feeling" I get from the Flexeril. It still makes me feel tired, though, just not as much. I take two every night at bedtime---helps me sleep. Couldn't be without it.Give the Flexeril a try. It might be just what you need; although I would be very careful if you need to drive, etc.---at least until you've been on it for a while and know how you will react.If you think the Flexeril is to "powerful", ask your Doc about trying the Skelaxin. Some Doctors have never heard of Skelaxin, so don't be surprised if yours doesn't.Good luck.Karen


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, I just started on flexrol . So far for me I have anything bad to say . I know that it is way to soon to know the effect from it . Please keep us in touch and I will do the same . Pat


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

I have been taking Flexeril for a few years (2 10mg. tablets every night) with no adverse effects. I find that it helps me get to sleep, and I don't feel groggy the next day. If I'm particularly sore in the morning, I can take 1 pill without getting terribly tired.


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Thank you all for your replies. My dr said I will take the Flexeril at bedtime, I worry that it might cause me to be 'OUT OF IT". I'm very sensitive to a lot of meds, and with my CFS I sure don't need to take something that makes me tired. I will try it, this is a good time to start a new medication, as school is out and I'm off for the summer. I won't take it unless I really need it. Thanks again


----------



## PooH (Feb 2, 2001)

I take Flexerol when needed as well. At bedtime as it makes me groggy too, but I wake up feeling great


----------

